# Cylinder head freeze plugs



## dmassetti (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a pinhole leak in the cylinder head (400 ci) freeze plug on the rear passenger side of the motor. Has anyone repaired these without removing the head?
I was thinking of getting the old plug out and using a rubber expansion plug to repair it.

Any suggestions?

Thanks Dave Massetti


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If it's where I'm thinking it is, on my car that's where the heater hose "nipple" goes. But... if you can get adequate access to it there's no reason you couldn't change it without pulling the head. Drain the cooling system from the radiator petcock first, but I'd use a brass plug with some sealant to fix it instead of the rubber.

Bear


----------

